# Owl City - Fireflies Remix



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Kiss 100 keep playing a remix of this song but only title it as remix, has anyone got a clue what it is as it is brilliant.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

???


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

nope unfortunately ive trawled youtube like anything lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

just stick to the original 
what a good song


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hate his american accent


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

buckas said:


> hate his american accent


me too mate, i cant stand it! it drives me up the wall.

similar effect on me as the snow patrol song when he says "for sure"






see 1:14 aaaaaaaaargh!!! otherwise i like the song!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> just stick to the original
> what a good song


Indeed the original is (and quite rightly #1).


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It isnt the Marlow remix is it? I suppose I could hardly hear this being played on the radio.


----------

